# are these the same?



## Twigz (Jul 17, 2005)

Sorry if this is not the place to post this....

Wondering if these two are the same thing

2a,17a-Dimethyl-17??-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one



2-alpha, 17-alpha-methyl-androstanolone


----------



## ag-guys (Jul 18, 2005)

different product just by looking at the formula - my guess
AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Twigz (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks, thats what I though...


----------

